# House hunting



## skiaddict (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello, I'm hoping to move to Canada and settle down with my family. I have been looking for houses on the market using the Point2Homes website and I am looking for other sources plus any helpful tips and advice.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

skiaddict said:


> Hello, I'm hoping to move to Canada and settle down with my family. I have been looking for houses on the market using the Point2Homes website and I am looking for other sources plus any helpful tips and advice.




REALTOR.ca -Welcome

Click on the map in the corner and zoom into the area you are interested in. Where are you in Germany, Munster?


----------



## misty86 (Jun 29, 2012)

check mls.ca


----------



## skiaddict (Jan 1, 2011)

fletcher m said:


> REALTOR.ca -Welcome
> 
> Click on the map in the corner and zoom into the area you are interested in. Where are you in Germany, Munster?


No, we're in Hameln. Nice, but no mountains


----------



## skiaddict (Jan 1, 2011)

misty86 said:


> check mls.ca


Thanks


----------

